

MN approves $50m tax credit for early stage investment in high tech startups - philcrissman
http://tech.mn/news/2010/03/29/minnesota-legislature-passes-historic-angel-tax-credit/

======
TrevorBurnham
I'm surprised I haven't heard of any seed accelerator programs in the Twin
Cities yet. It's a great area to live in, and MN has some of the sanest
governance to be found in the U.S.

~~~
philcrissman
There are a few things going on here; I just submitted another story about a
very micro seed capital program (minnespark) that was just launched by part of
the local tech community: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1230144>

There's also the Minnesota Cup; I haven't heard many success stories emerging
from it, but I haven't looked into it very hard, either:
<http://breakthroughideas.org/>

There's a great tech community in & around the Twin Cities, and definitely
more and more interest and activity toward building a startup culture in this
area. Cool stuff is going on.

~~~
datsro
It helps that we now boast three YC companies: SocialBrowse, FanChatter and
Zencoder.

------
artpop
Great if you want to freeze your arse off. When I was there it was 30 below.
But still, the people are nice.

~~~
SlyShy
In a weird twist, today it was 70 degree Fahrenheit in the Twin Cities.

------
code_duck
Great, now if Duluth gets picked for the Google Fiber trial (which so many
people here are rooting for!) we'll be all set!

------
hockeybias
Great!

